# Mobi V-15 Pressure Washer...



## frayBentos59 (1 May 2012)

does anybody own one of these????

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/mobi-v-15-p...aign=Dynamic Search Ads Cycle&referid=googwig

I bought mine a good while ago to hose down the bikes. They fail to supply you with a power lead so you have to run it off the car cigarette lighter thingy-bob. The only problem with that is if you take too long, the engine overheats (will only with whilst engine is turning on mine), next thing all the warning lights come on yadda yadda yadda. I need a mains adapter but refuse to pay the blood suckers £25 for one. I've tried my local maplin store and they did not have one suitable. Has anybody out there purchased a cheaper adapter and if so where from????


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 May 2012)

i bought a recon karcher for exactly that reason.


----------



## frayBentos59 (1 May 2012)

i realised an adapter was not part of the pack but stupidly I assumed one would be reasonably cheap i.e a tenner


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2012)

you could try Go-outdoors for a camping Gaz 12v coolbox mains adaptor.

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/campingaz-transormer-12v-caravanning-electrical-equipment-p116902

OK you need to get the discount card , but if you use them all the time ( they have some good deals on bike parts if you know exactly what you want) it pays for itself really quickly. plus you can use the power pack for other 12V equipment


----------



## sean8997 (1 May 2012)

I think you also need to take a look at your car if it overheats when idling!


----------



## frayBentos59 (1 May 2012)

subaqua said:


> you could try Go-outdoors for a camping Gaz 12v coolbox mains adaptor.
> 
> http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/campingaz-transormer-12v-caravanning-electrical-equipment-p116902
> 
> OK you need to get the discount card , but if you use them all the time ( they have some good deals on bike parts if you know exactly what you want) it pays for itself really quickly. plus you can use the power pack for other 12V equipment


 
good call! thanks very much


----------



## frayBentos59 (1 May 2012)

sean8997 said:


> I think you also need to take a look at your car if it overheats when idling!


 
I've had nothing but trouble since day one with it Sean. Know a good mechanic????


----------



## sean8997 (6 May 2012)

i'd like to think i'm an o mechanic, only been in the trade 20 years but mainly on military types of vehicles!!!


----------



## frayBentos59 (7 May 2012)

well it does sound like a tank 

bit the bullet and bought the adapter off the bloody robbers. 25 sovs. tried a few other cables but none of them worked. oh well, did get the washer for half price in the first instance.


----------



## NormanD (7 May 2012)

Try one of THESE


----------



## frayBentos59 (7 May 2012)

thats absolutely brilliant


----------



## jayonabike (7 May 2012)

I wouldn't use a pressure washer to wash down the bikes, water at high pressure will wash all the grease out of hubs, BB etc. Sponge & a bucket is sufficient.


----------



## frayBentos59 (7 May 2012)

Hi Jay,

I try to cover these up as much as possible with old rags. plus the washer is quite tame, more of a spitting pipe than pressurised


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2012)

NormanD said:


> Try one of THESE


 
In a similar vain

The Marolex autowasher, reviewed by Bikeradar here and sold here








I have one I use for mtn biking. Easily gets the worst of the mud off 4 bikes. Not a pressure washer but pretty good.


----------



## frayBentos59 (7 May 2012)

gutted  for the price of an adapter i could have got one of those instead


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> gutted  for the price of an adapter i could have got one of those instead


 
Ah sorry, never noticed you'd already bought it, otherwise I'd have kept schtum.


----------



## frayBentos59 (7 May 2012)

ha ha dont apologise, I appreciate your help  serves me right for not doing enough research when i bought the mobi


----------

